

SEO in 20 tweets - michaelfairley
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/06/seo-in-20tweets.html

======
koeselitz
From link: "Reason #5 to do SEO: you can do it. It's not black magic. It's
really just generating content and building links."

Absolutely. So stop calling it "SEO" and just call it what it is: "good web
design." Oh, wait - that would mean you lost all those exorbitant consultancy
fees...

~~~
ddemchuk
You're half right.

It is just good design, but it is good, well optimized for search engines
design. It's one thing to design a good page layout and write good content,
but it's a whole different beast to really look at a how a spider is crawling
your site or what people are actually searching for and optimizing for that.

For example, if I wrote a really good, useful article about how to lose
weight, but in doing research came to find out that people search for "weight
loss" 5 times more than "how to lose weight", then it would be beneficial to
both my site and to searchers for me to retool my content to match the high
volume keyword to target the largest amount of searchers possible.

Without proper research, I would never have known to do something like that.
The articles fundamental knowledge remains the same, I just am getting it in
front of more people who care.

Additionally, things like proper linking structure and content hierarchy is
somewhat comparable to things like database architecture. You could toss
everything into a mess of tables with random columns and call it a day, or you
can sit down and really map things out in a logical and efficient way not only
for performance but also for usability.

